# Rhydymwyn Valley Works - North wales - Oct 2010



## The Cat Crept In (Oct 19, 2010)

Valley Works
The Valley Works acquired its’ name in 1939 when the Ministry of Supply instructed ICI’s Special Products Division to construct a factory and storage area in the Alyn Valley close to Rhydymwyn. The factory was to manufacture mustard gas. In the years 1940-1959 it was involved in the manufacturing, assembly or storage of chemical weapons or mustard gas in bulk containers. During the years 1947-1959 the tunnel complex held the majority of the country’s stock of mustard gas. In the post-war years major quantities of lower grade mustard gas was prepared for sea dumping.
The Alyn Valley at Rhydymwyn has good road and rail links, water from mines and the Alwen Reservoir (Birkenhead Water) but not from the River Alyn which flows for only four months each year. There was also ample electricity from the North West Power Company's Hawarden sub-station. On one side of the valley has a limestone hill. The valley was also in a flood plain with a meandering river coursing the valley. It is 6 miles from the tidal Dee Estuary but close to the chemical/industrial complexes of Runcorn/Widnes/Warrington. The site was known as the 'secret factory' as it was the only second world war weapons factory never found or targeted by enemy aircraft. It was where a particular form of mustard gas called Runcol was made. 


In this building, scientists carried out early research into the creation of the Atomic Bomb the project, known as Tube Alloys was top secret.














In this area, bombs were filled with explosive charge, fuses and pyrotechnics. It was the most dangerous job in the factory because of the risk of explosion.
(THIS IS A VERY OLD PICTURE) 






The Tunnels were used to store the Mustard gas and Munitions created in the factory.








































































Thank you.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice one TCCI !! Was only chatting about this place t'other day,wondered wot was left !! I take it that the tunnel sections are not accessible !! Nice to see no grafitti too !!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Oct 19, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice one TCCI !! Was only chatting about this place t'other day,wondered wot was left !! I take it that the tunnel sections are not accessible !! Nice to see no grafitti too !!



Tunnel section are accessable, only if you request a tour but that takes the fun out of exploring.


----------



## tommo (Oct 19, 2010)

was only talking about this the other day as well, i saw that the underground sections where now not in use and cleaned out, but also read that the industrial estate had taken over a large section of the original land but there looks like a couple of good size buildings left there to explore

the underground needs to be done

nice one and cheers for posting


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 20, 2010)

TOMMO !!! Just realised that the reason both you and i were talking about this the other day is because we were talking to EACH OTHER !!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good stuff m8,ill take a look at this place next time im in the area.


----------



## tommo (Oct 20, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> TOMMO !!! Just realised that the reason both you and i were talking about this the other day is because we were talking to EACH OTHER !!!



ahahahaha your right fella,


here is a link to the " Rhydymwyn Valley History Society" http://www.rhydymwynvalleyhistory.co.uk/ its a good read and some great pics


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 20, 2010)

Always fancied visiting this place but it's not exactly on my doorstep. I thought I read somewhere that part of it had collapsed.

Bit worrying what they did with all the mustard gas. At the bottom of a big hole somewhere probably.


----------



## tommo (Oct 21, 2010)

borntobemild said:


> Bit worrying what they did with all the mustard gas. At the bottom of a big hole somewhere probably.



Yeah your probably right there, but I don't think it would be anything to worry about 

I visited a place last month where the RAF stored mustard gas then dumped it all in big pits above ground and covered it over, I am sure it will be found one day


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 21, 2010)

funnily enough Ive just began researching this site as I found out last week my late grandfather on my mothers side, worked there during the second world war

been thinking of joining the historical society

http://www.rhydymwynvalleyhistory.co.uk/index.html

the small aircraft museum at caernarvon airport has a small bit about here and a mustard gas shell casing on display and slightly off topic a good representaion of a ROC post


----------

